# Do You Fancy Anyone On These Boards?



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Let's get some romance gossip..... do you secretly admire a user of these boards? Whether it be a passing crush, or a head over heels attraction..... spill the beans!

I do..... for one special lady. I may divulge more at a later time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Yes, one person


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

No but hopeful cause I know some that fancy me. For me personally, I require alot of 1-1 communication to develop a crush on someone. I don't really want an online/long distance relationship though so I don't see what good it would do me.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Of course I do :b


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Kinda. I just thought he was really good looking, but unfortunately I don't think he goes on much anymore.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Noone gonna name names yet? So far, the votes show this site is a lovefest.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm not going to say it in public, but if you want to know you can PM me or I PM you and we can trade names, lol.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes, but it is hard to meet anybody because of the distance and the shyness factor.

I think the last time we had this poll it showed that a lot of people have crushes.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I've had a couple of crushes here


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a gargantuan crush on Oceanchief! He is my man, forever. :heart


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

That works for me, because I am head over heels for you, Tasha. Hehe!!!! You rock my world! xxx


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Not even a hint? Or a hint of a hint? How about a nudge and a wink?

I'll pay good money for it........ i'll be the guy wearing the badger suit, underneath that bridge, beside yee olde river. Ask for Mr. Mann.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol - I said none, but hopeful.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: Do You Fancy Anyone On These Boards?*



Cerberus said:


> Sure, I do, but I'll never name names and I'll never make my interest known unless pushed.


You tell me and I'll help you get them added to the harem. :boogie

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yes. He's witty and kind of a jackass, but that's why he's charming. hehe


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Do You Fancy Anyone On These Boards?*



Strange Religion said:


> Yes. He's witty and kind of a jackass, but that's why he's charming. hehe


haha, I can't possibly imagine who you could be talking about.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Funny you responded to that because I also have a crush on you. Hope that doesn't freak you out. haha


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

Just from what you can gleam off posts and pic's, I would try dating a few people on here. Unfortunately, no one is near Albuquerque.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Naw, I'm completely obsessed with my crush at school. :heart :heart


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

I do. i have a crush on ____________. 

And if anyone here fancies me, guy or girl, i'd definitely love to hear about it ; ))))) 

You can PM me.. yes, pleassssse flatter me, please do .... ;pppp

Or my aim is: *Babi*HcO )))
(*remove stars =p)


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Can't think of anyone, really. I don't even have any real crushes in real life.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

There's a few people I fancy, but I shall never name them.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

No one fancies me here. I know it.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Does anybody fancy me? :lol Fancy is definitely a word you don't hear in the US very often.

All of the girls who I would like to try going out with tend to live too far away. I'm sure there are a lot of other nice girls on SAS, but girls like Amande and libbyberk are the type I like. 

OMG, I just named names. :hide :um


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Nah, can't think of anyone. There are plenty of attractive people on here, though.

lol at the last choice


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

> Yes, One Person
> Yes, More Than One Person
> None, But I'm Hopeful
> None, Because Animals Don't Frequent These Boards..Yet..


Sorry None of the above.

I am married so I am not looking for a relationship.

So that rules out "hopeful" also.

How about the option of "looking for communication, maybe some friends and a chance to have some conversation??????????????


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

There are a few who stand out to me, yes.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, one person.


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Do You Fancy Anyone On These Boards?*



Classified said:


> Does anybody fancy me? :lol Fancy is definitely a word you don't hear in the US very often.
> 
> All of the girls who I would like to try going out with tend to live too far away. I'm sure there are a lot of other nice girls on SAS, but girls like Amande and libbyberk are the type I like.
> 
> OMG, I just named names. :hide :um


Say what!?


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I fancy you all, happy?


----------



## barry (Mar 29, 2007)

:yes


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: re: Do You Fancy Anyone On These Boards?*



libbyberk83 said:


> Say what!?


You look really cute, and I bet there are a few guys here that 'fancy' you. And I like girls that wear those types of glasses. She wears them too.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... 63019.html
You seem to have a good personality from what I've read in a few of your posts.

I'm not obsessed or anything though, so you don't have to worry about me driving 636 miles and showing up outside your house. :lol


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Ohhh yes


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Do You Fancy Anyone On These Boards?*



Classified said:


> Yes, but it is hard to meet anybody because of the distance and the shyness factor.
> 
> I think the last time we had this poll it showed that a lot of people have crushes.


But we're not that far away! :b


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: re: Do You Fancy Anyone On These Boards?*



Classified said:


> You look really cute, and I bet there are a few guys here that 'fancy' you. And I like girls that wear those types of glasses. She wears them too.
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/for ... 63019.html
> You seem to have a good personality from what I've read in a few of your posts.
> 
> I'm not obsessed or anything though, so you don't have to worry about me driving 636 miles and showing up outside your house. :lol


(Wondering how he knows that he lives 636 miles away from me)


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

Where is the simple option "No"?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

orpheus said:


> Where is the simple option "No"?


Wondering that myself :lol

Great minds think alike....


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

orpheus, Zephyr, I'm soooo disappointed. And we have so much in common. :sigh :cry 
















jk :lol


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

May I reveal my crushes in anagram?


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: re: Do You Fancy Anyone On These Boards?*



free thinker said:


> orpheus, Zephyr, I'm soooo disappointed. And we have so much in common. :sigh :cry


It's quite all right. Did Newton and Einstein think alike?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Yes, I fancy everyone. Always.


----------



## Naitzmic (Apr 11, 2007)

Nope, none.
I don't get online crushes.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Oh, well aren't you evolved? :b 

Sometimes you can't help having online crushes, it happens when there's a connection.

I've always liked the word "fancy", just wanted to throw that in there. lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Too many cute guys to list. :evil


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> Too many cute guys to list. :evil


I totally agree;-) If Don was straight.........Oh Baby;-) I like everything about him, but this gay factor gets in the way;-)))

Now.......Becky..........I am, and always have been madly in love with her;-) I always pick people who aren't available to me.................


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

There are some girls that I would like to date, but, unfortunately, they live too far away or are already in relationships.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: re: Do You Fancy Anyone On These Boards?*



Strange Religion said:


> Oh, well aren't you evolved? :b
> 
> Sometimes you can't help having online crushes, it happens when there's a connection.
> 
> I've always liked the word "fancy", just wanted to throw that in there. lol


Hehe, I love the word 'fancy'.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: re: Do You Fancy Anyone On These Boards?*



orpheus said:


> free thinker said:
> 
> 
> > orpheus, Zephyr, I'm soooo disappointed. And we have so much in common. :sigh :cry
> ...


I think you missed the joke. Not surprised, my jokes seem to go over like a lead balloon here on SAS.


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

Come on... give me some more names. I already seen from another thread that several chaps have their eye on Libbyberk (sp?) ..........

P.s. My pet dog is single and house trained. PM me if yer interested.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Bon said:


> I always pick people who aren't available to me.................


That makes 2 of us. All the ones I like are either already taken or straight.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

...or faceless or in another country...or faceless AND in another country. Double whammy.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

There are probably dozens of guys on this board who are "fancy"worthy. But, there is one particularly guy that interests me right now...


----------



## embers (Dec 19, 2006)

Yes, there are two people I "fancy" above all others! I know this because when I see their posts I get butterflies...maybe just little ones but still butterflies! :b 

you'll have to torture me before I divulge or just feed me chocolate.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

When animals start frequenting the board.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

I think there's about 4 or so girls I like and would like to meet. but it most certainly doesn't keep me up at night or anything.


----------



## m18r18 (May 1, 2007)

In the short time I've been here there is one girl that I think is cute. But it would be hard for me to actually send her a pm without her thinking I was a stalker or something. No big deal... it would happen one way or another if it was meant to be.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

:hide


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

Yes, I 'fancy' one person on here; but I'm too chicken to ever let them know, hehe.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Massive Bump.

Yes I do, and she knows!

 

:hide


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

we think kardax is absolutely impressive in this thread. :nw

but as for fancying the pants off anyone... we're not there yet. :stu


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

yeah that was prety lame


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

you could've done that better. opcorn


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

No


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Up until recently I didn't like anyone on these boards, but lately I've started to like someone...

_
Just kidding!_


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh wait. Fancy as in what? I think some of the girls here are hot, well one. I think some of the guys are cool.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: re: Do You Fancy Anyone On These Boards?*



Micronian said:


> I fancy Mercurochrome.





sean88 said:


> Merc :mushy





ghostgurl said:


> Yes, Mercurochrome.





barnabas said:


> We have a crush on Mercurooo.


 :blush Thanks guys. I'm flattered that all you would admit it so publicly, and I only checked this one page!

Mods, am I banned yet? Am I? Am I?


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

You should have created a new screen name and _then_ professed your undying love for yourself. People would wonder, "Who is that mysterious new member with a crush on Mercurochrome?" and you would say, "Well, it's obviously not me." Everyone would buy it... except for the moderators, who would briefly discuss it with great pity in the moderator's forum.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, now I know where all those Drella admirers come from. So I must ask, "Please post your pic, Drella!" Yes, I admit, I am in fact Drella.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I didn't know there were Drella admirers, but -to answer your question- yes, they are all me. I've asked myself to post pictures of myself countless times. I did it just now, look above! I'm actually replying to myself right now. I may reply to myself replying to myself later, but I doubt it.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

:lol

That is all.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Drella said:


> I didn't know there were Drella admirers, but -to answer your question- yes, they are all me. I've asked myself to post pictures of myself countless times. I did it just now, look above! I'm actually replying to myself right now. I may reply to myself replying to myself later, but I doubt it.


I apologize for the inane trapezoidal unlogic of my thinking(?). You'll the have to decipher the semantics of my head case. I may or may not be Drella. I do not think I have to be Drella to admire the postings of Drella, but I am unschooled in this avenue. We (or I) will leave it up to you to decide.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

barnabas said:


> :lol
> 
> That is all.


Post #401 is a very orgasmic experience. Try it. Then #s 402-1013 kinda suck eggs, but #1014, oh!...#1014...

Plus, you now have an obligation to share my wisdom and thoughtful insight with your sigs.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: Do You Fancy Anyone On These Boards?*

Yes 



barnabas said:


> we think kardax is absolutely impressive in this thread. :nw


:lol Yeah, I think he has made some new female fans :b


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

There are one or two girls here I'd love to meet, there's just the minor issue of the atlantic ocean. If I should get the opportunity to skip across it for a length of time I might send a message, although I doubt I'd get a positive reply.


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I fancy Mercurochrome, Drella, and maybe barnabas. Pics! All of you.  :hide


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

I express my undying love forrrr...

Guess who


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

I just flirt with all the boys. 

*bats eyes at bluemonday*


----------



## OnyxHeart (Jun 13, 2005)

Amocholes said:


> I just flirt with all the boys.
> 
> *bats eyes at bluemonday*


Why Amocholes, I _do_ believe you're flirting...


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ive commented on a sexy avatar in the past, though half the face is obscured by a cat. This needs solving, and not with more cat.

There are some fanciable personalities on SAS, when they are teasing. 
Chewing arms off can be a little bit of a turn off, but just sub-rabid salivating can be quite arousing. And no thats not a reference to OceanChief's dog.

I may have the beginnings of a level 3 (of 10) crush on embers following the Angelina Jolie slide show. My logical nature does not permit me to reveal it in more artistic terms.

Ross


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

This board give the impression that Canada is full of girls of my type.


----------



## Mister Mxyzptlk (Feb 13, 2010)

Nah, never. But some the girls here are indeed beautiful.


----------



## Mimical (Sep 30, 2010)

Haha yeah. These posts were a blast to read through. :d


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Did someone really bump a 3 year old thread only to then delete their post? lol. awesome.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Dempsey :heart


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yes, but he doesn't come on here much anymore.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I think some are pretty but I wouldn't try to date anyone here for my own reaons.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

huh said:


> Did someone really bump a 3 year old thread only to then delete their post? lol. awesome.


Who dun it? Ima gonna ride then to the bits!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

A few, yes, but online relationships aren't for me and I'd feel like a creep admitting it to them :eek


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

I kinda sorta have a crush on someone here but I'm not sure how she feels about me.

Maybe I'm just not SASsy enough. :sigh


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes.

Though it's not exactly a secret crush...the person I fancy is a few feet away in my bed reading (as I type this). :love2


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah I fancy a few people on SAS:b

They know who they are!:wink :kiss

I'd also love to hear from anyone who fancies me! :wink :boogie :heart
Don't be shy!!! You can PM me. 

All you people on here are awesome. You just need to truly believe in yourselves. :heart :group

Catherine Cavatica xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I fancy someone that's all im going to say...shhhh


----------



## sacred (May 25, 2009)

no. the main reason i come here is because so far no one here is my type either friendship wise or whatever else so i look at it as gaining insight and experience in dealing with people i dont have much in common with and dont get along with that well in real life.

i dont think you guys can say the same eh? you are stuck here just barely getting along with your peers on some redundant level and going nowhere. muhahahahaha!


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

No. I like a lot of people on here and I love talking to them from time to time but can't say I've developed a crush on any of them.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

sacred said:


> i dont think you guys can say the same eh? you are stuck here just barely getting along with your peers on some redundant level and going nowhere. muhahahahaha!


Charming.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't really develop internet crushes. At all. I tend to view most guys I talk to as buddies/friends, or if, in a few cases, they have qualities I find attractive, I develop this platonic admiration for them and speak highly of them to others, but can never visualize myself with them, or the thought never really occurs as something even remotely realistic. So yeah, crushing on them is a near impossibility.

Real life is another matter entirely, but even then, it's been years since I was infatuated with anyone. The guys I ended up asking out or dating...I didn't really have crushes on either, though I was attracted to them. I think the infatuation thing tends to hit me rarely.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

:yes oh I could never say who :blush


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

maybe :mushy


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

yes

edit: blargh I didn't read first post, but no, not romance or anything like that, just hoping for friendship


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I fancy my girlfriend, but she doesn't post here anymore.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Everyone.


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

*walks in*

smilies

*walks out*


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I was infatuated with sacred, but upon reading his post I am now crushed and hopeless.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

No, because I'm taken already.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:whip


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It says I already voted and at the time, I chose _"__Yes, One Person". _But now I would of chosen more than one


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the one that looks like a handbag.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

*Old in every sense of the word.*


----------



## kindasorta (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't know anyone really so no, not really.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

ozkr said:


> *Old in every sense of the word.*


I hate mactards so much.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Not really, I do think theres a lot of cute chicks here though =].


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

I've always "fancied" a few people on the forum, but that's because I basically fall in love with anyone that seems interesting. I crush on any girl that doesn't follow stupid trends and shares similar interests. I often find myself looking over peoples profiles if they post something that I can heavily relate to. I do the same on Facebook. I tend to creep towards people with good grammar and spelling. (Which is a novelty these days)


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

Sure.

I've never seen the posters but I have a crush on them simply through their posts.


----------

